# Evan Rachel Wood outet sich als bisexuell



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2011)

*Evan Rachel Wood outet sich als bisexuell​*
Sie hält sich in der Liebe alle Optionen offen. Evan Rachel Wood („The Wrestler“) kann sich nicht auf Mann oder Frau festlegen. Dem „Esquire“-Magazin verriet die 23-Jährige jetzt ihre sexuellen Neigungen und posierte parallel verrucht in schwarzen Dessous.

Die Ex von Schockrocker Marilyn Manson steht auf „androgyne“ Typen, „egal ob Männer oder Mädchen“.
Kommt es zum Dating, übernimmt Evan gern die Rolle des Gentlemans: 

„Ich bin mehr wie ein Mann, wenn ich mit Frauen ausgehe. Ich bin die Dominante und sehr romantisch.“ Zum Beispiel halte sie ihrem Begleiter die Türen auf oder übernehme die Rechnung im Restaurant.

Androgynität hin oder her, wenn Evan könnte, würde sie Kate Winslet vom Fleck weg „heiraten“. Kate sprach Evan beim Dreh der Mini-Serie „Mildred Pierce“ Mut für Nacktszenen zu. Da hat es offenbar einseitig gefunkt…


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

